# Kerry being eyed as secretary of defense, report says



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats all we need Commie Kerry in charge of defense

U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry, long thought to be waiting in the wings for a Cabinet post, is reportedly being eyed as the next secretary of defense, according to one report.
President Obama is said to be considering the Bay State's senior senator as a replacement for Leon Panetta at Defense, the Washington Post reported.
The Post added the president is still early in the process of lining up his national security team for the next four years and that process has now been thrown into disarray with the resignation of former CIA Director David H. Petraeus.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1061174376


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats would be the funny if it wasn't so scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hand they Nuclear keys and football over to the Chinese......


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Funny the guy who "threw his medals away in rage" at the military is possibly going to be in charge of the military.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Funny the guy who "threw his medals away in rage" at the military is possibly going to be in charge of the military.


Maybe he wants more medals


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

When I heard this on WBZ on my way home this morning I misunderstood and thought they said ROMNEY was the likely pick.

Sorry to the A troop trooper who had to clean up the mess after I slammed my head into my steering wheel and threw it away into the median after misunderstanding the radio.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I got nothing, I'm speechless.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He will make Hanoi Jane his deputy.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

And let's not forget this gem... but the response from the Troops did not disappoint!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you America for another four years of this wonderful administration and its croneys.


----------

